# Food help



## mrsb (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi since coming home with Pixie yesterday shes only ate the equivalent of a bowls worth of her food. Shes not shy so I dont think its a settling in thing, I am just worried about her food intake. She has had about 5 poops since we've had her so shes obviously eating bits of her food. Shes on James wellbeloved. Did anyone else babies do this? Thanks xxx


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

How much is a bowls worth of food ? and is that what the breeder was feeding her JW ? You could try soaking it in some water to make a gravy and see if she likes that better


----------



## mrsb (Jul 6, 2011)

Breeder told us 3o grams. I put a little water on last night and she ate some and then I gave it her dry today and she ate about a mouth full. Yes JW is her change over food x


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

Tulula didn't each at all when we brought her home, I changed her food and she was fine.


----------



## mrsb (Jul 6, 2011)

How did you go about changing her food without upsetting her tummy? Thanks xxx


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

It was a food the vet recommeded to me, she was on dry food and he told me to put her on natures diet which is like a pate, he warned me she may get abit of an upset tummy but she never did. I have put Teddy on it as well and he coped well with it. I know some do not cope with food change but my 2 seem to have cast iron guts lol, they can eat anything.


----------



## mrsb (Jul 6, 2011)

Lol well thats good that they have strong stomachs! I think I will give her a couple of days then if shes still not too interested I will start adding a bit of new food to her diet each day. Thanks xxx


----------

